# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Σχεδιάγραμμα ConRoe1333-DVI/H

## maxtak

Καλησπέρα, 
υπάρχει ιδέα ή πρόσβαση για το διάγραμμα του αναφερόμενου motherboard (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/ConRoe1333-DVIH/) ??

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## maxtak

> Καλησπέρα, 
> υπάρχει ιδέα ή πρόσβαση για το διάγραμμα του αναφερόμενου motherboard (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/ConRoe1333-DVIH/) ??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



τίποτα δεν παίζει, νομίζω....!!
(πως γίνεται όμως και για φορητούς συνήθως κάτι βρίσκεται?)

----------

